# Agiolax: dangerous?



## Lookin'foraLife (Jan 2, 2009)

I began taking Agiolax regularly a few months before the onset of my IBS-C which has been characterized more than anything by chronic C and severe lower abdominal pain.That was 2 years ago. I always wondered if it may have prompted it....Lately I've "stabilized", but my usual supplements have stopped working, so, desperate, I tried Agiolax again, just one portion.It worked on the C, however I've had lower abdominal pains all day long!Could there possibly be a connection between Agiolax and abdominal pain or even onset of IBS?Now I'm afraid to try Agiolax ever again....


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It is fiber with senna.No evidence that breaks the nerves and causes IBS (trauma and GI infections do).There is no evidence that years of taking senna daily cause "cathartic colon" which is usually the fear and we don't even know if the laxative they say caused it really did and THAT laxative was taken off the market and is not in this product.That being said.The fiber in it (Plantago ovata and Isphagula aka Psyllium) can cause an increase in gas. It is fermentable. Some people with IBS find increases in gas volume causes pain, this is pretty common.Senna is a stimulatory laxative. Anything that makes the colon muscles more active can cause pain in people with IBS.I do not think this is a highly dangerous product that broke you. Many people with IBS find these products work for them (some do find the gas too painful) and they don't make them worse and worse over time or cause IBS to start in the first place.If you have a lot of pain with your IBS-C I'd tend to stick to miralax or magnesium salts (osmotic, non-fermentable) that a fermentable fiber and stimulatory laxative product, but that's me.


----------



## Lookin'foraLife (Jan 2, 2009)

I don't fnd it increases gas in me, so it's probably the stimulatory factor that's causing the pain.I took some other stimulatory natural laxative awhile back and it cause me incredible abdominal spasms and even spasms in my calves!However, I must say the stimulatory laxatives DO help the C aspect....I tried Miralax and take magnesium regularly 1000mg and tons of flax seed, however, these don't always work so well.Thus the search continues...


----------

